# I GOT THE JOB AT THE LFS THAT SELLS P'S!!



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

I got the job, the manager said he couldnt say no to someone so enthusiastic about fish as me heh heh. o and there is this fine girl that works there ha! i hope i work with her during my work days. im not sure which days they r but its 1 weeknight and 1 weekend day so 2 days a week.







her names megan and shes kinda snappy lol but thats the same behavior as a piranha so shes a good target. maybe in bed shes similar to a puffer fish LOL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Lounge Bound....Good luck with the job.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i just got ajob at my lfs too!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

congrats..good look with the job and good luck with the girl..u better get some free P's 2...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> o and there is this fine girl that works there ha! i hope i work with her during my work days. im not sure which days they r but its 1 weeknight and 1 weekend day so 2 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's how I pick up women in the pet store. 
I hang out in the small-rodent supplies aisle, and when a girl walks past I walk up to her with something like I'm about to ask her a question and I say, "Hey, you wanna play squrriel? You know, that's when I bust a nut in your hole."

It hasn't worked yet, they must have all been lesbians...


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey congrats, I worked at the lfs for like a year and a half. lots of fun, but so much work because we were always understaffed


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > o and there is this fine girl that works there ha! i hope i work with her during my work days. im not sure which days they r but its 1 weeknight and 1 weekend day so 2 days a week.
> ...










I gotta try that sometime. lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > o and there is this fine girl that works there ha! i hope i work with her during my work days. im not sure which days they r but its 1 weeknight and 1 weekend day so 2 days a week.
> ...










man that's funny.........gotta try that too.........but probably get smacked


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice,you get to look at P all day long..you figure out what the p means..


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Ps and cute chick?...u in heaven...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Does Meagan look like the petstore clerk in Duece Bigelow?

http://www.breeturner.com/


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> I got the job, the manager said he couldnt say no to someone so enthusiastic about fish as me heh heh. o and there is this fine girl that works there ha! i hope i work with her during my work days. im not sure which days they r but its 1 weeknight and 1 weekend day so 2 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice, how old are you?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

you might need to show her your snakehead


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nah the trouser snake........one of the few spitting snakes lol

dude I don't think I'd want a girl to be like a puffer in bed.......puffers have beaks and crack stuff........hard stuff


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

now where's the picture of the hot chick?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good luck with the new job and everything!


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Good luck with the new job and everything!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

uh

i tried that pickup and it got me thrown out of school.









now i use the patented "i lost my number can i have yours" line. works good.









good pickup bro. i mean the girls and the job. which i could get a lps job but they wont hire me because i am to young and also know more about proper animal care then they do.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

dont use pick up lines.. I just show them the meat


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U got more Ps yet? Hope u give gd advice!!!


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Please attach pictures of the girl to this thread.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

awesome man....i wished i worked at my LFS.....

o ya heres my LFS....My LFS:rasp:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

newportman said:


> Please attach pictures of the girl to this thread.


 I guess someone needs new lonely saturday night material :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> newportman said:
> 
> 
> > Please attach pictures of the girl to this thread.
> ...


 i dont :rasp:

yes i do


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet what a cool job!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Good Luck With The New Job, The Hot Chick Is a Bonus.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

ha i know i post a pic of her ... in bed ha jp ill try to get one of her if i can lol but thx ppl o adn im 16 shes 18 i think ...dam (illegal) o well that makes it even more interesting


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

1 word: Chloroform


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

in bed i prefer my womans
behavior to be more akin to the mighty plecostomus as opposed to a puffer fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> awesome man....i wished i worked at my LFS.....
> 
> o ya heres my LFS....My LFS:rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow..........just wow


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> 1 word: Chloroform


 ...breath into the rag.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

We need to have a LFS Chick of the month contest. Summit your pictures of the hottest LFS worker you can find.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

So Slip you getting any more P's now you working at LFS?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

hot chicks in a fish store?? oxymoron.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

no one works in my lfs but she hates catching the fish to sell them which made me ask her why the hell do you work in a fish store yuo dumbass


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> tinyteeth Posted on Dec 17 2003, 02:53 PM hot chicks in a fish store?? oxymoron.


Could be true, but one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

no the lfs only has gold piranha in stock right now, the rdb are sold out. plus im gettin 4 super reds anyway from ash.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

well, when I was in college I would go to the LFS quite a bit to get free feeders from two cute girls that worked there...it then turned out I met them at a bar with some friends of mine and I brought them BOTH home to my bedroom...and the night will go down as an alltime best!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> well, when I was in college I would go to the LFS quite a bit to get free feeders from two cute girls that worked there...it then turned out I met them at a bar with some friends of mine and I brought them BOTH home to my bedroom...and the night will go down as an alltime best!


 How much did that cost


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> How much did that cost


 ha...not a damn thing pal

I only used my boyish good looks....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

What state is this lfs in?

If it's close by, I will stop in and walk around like I'm looking for a fish, then I'll ask her is she has a 'red snapper'.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> What state is this lfs in?
> 
> If it's close by, I will stop in and walk around like I'm looking for a fish, then I'll ask her is she has a 'red snapper'.


 haha....this LFS is in Blacksburg, VA right near Virginia Tech campus...

Zooquatic its called... some fine ass biatches!! and boy were they fun....


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > What state is this lfs in?
> ...


 and expensive


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

its only illegal if ya get caught


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

dude i love when she cleans the tanks in her sweat pants, she bends over and it sticks nicely to her ass and all DAM! i think ill pull the map line- while im staring in her eyes: me: "do u have a map?" her: "no why?" me: "cause i get so lost when i look in your eyes"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> dude i love when she cleans the tanks in her sweat pants, she bends over and it sticks nicely to her ass and all DAM! i think ill pull the map line- while im staring in her eyes: me: "do u have a map?" her: "no why?" me: "cause i get so lost when i look in your eyes"


 Why, are you into the whole humiliation thing....each to their own I suppose!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wut r u talking about girls love that kinda thing! trust me it works! ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> wut r u talking about girls love that kinda thing! trust me it works! ha


 You're damn right that works.

Here's my other suggestion. When she is cleaning up in the bird care section of the pet store, go over to her and say, "Do you want to play turkey?"

She'll be like, "What's that?"

and you say, "That's when I squat and you gobble!!"

That line never fails


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > wut r u talking about girls love that kinda thing! trust me it works! ha
> ...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


 wow...you are a funny guy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yes he is


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > slipx888 said:
> ...












personally i still stick by my "i lost my phone number can i have yours"

but turkey might work


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

or these lines: "r u tired?" her:" no why?" u: "cause u been running round my mind all day" or if u want to make her laugh: u: why doesnt santa have any kids?" her: "i dont know...why?" u: cause he only cums once a year"


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

should i buy presents for the people i am soon going to be working with? or is that too much?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> should i buy presents for the people i am soon going to be working with? or is that too much?


 no if you don't get them gifts, it shows they are not paying you enough so they wil then give you a raise


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> should i buy presents for the people i am soon going to be working with? or is that too much?


 I sometimes buy some cheap crap for my co-workers if I like them. Like one year I went to Party City and bought a bunch of little Santa Clause bendy-figures and put them in cheap Christamas cards and gave them out.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hmmm. actually i cant...i dont see them till like, new years time so i guess forget it


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

No gifts so soon. You'll look like you're trying to impress them.

Congrats on the job!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> hot chicks in a fish store?? oxymoron.


 hey! :sad:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > hot chicks in a fish store?? oxymoron.
> ...


 HEY!!

That's where I met her, My HotChick.......and she IS hot


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought that was a penguin store, no?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol hey is for horses


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > tinyteeth said:
> ...


 when the lights in the room are off right :rasp:

j/k


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

im going to the fish store in a few hours to see if either jim is their to sort out my work times. all i know right now is that im working one weeknight and one weekend day. dont know how many hours, or im looking for the one and only, megan. heh heh she so fine! theres no telling where my money went


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

guys, guys, guys,.....

There is no need for one liners.

Seriously. Slip. If you like the way this girl looks that is a good start. But if you really want to like her. Get to know who she is so that you can really like HER.

So, like I said there is no need for quick smirky remarks. Sure young girls like ANY attention they can get from guys so you will probably get good results with humor cause 99.9% of girls like a guy who can make them laugh. sure enough, but I say, just honestly ask her about things you have common ground with at first.

Why work here at a fish store? Do you likefish or is this just a job?

This is causual conversation that doesnt sound like it is ripe with hidden intentions.

Smart girls pick up on that kind of stuff. But maybe you aren't looking for a smart one. I dunno, I'm just saying.

Regardless. If she feels comfortable around you she may ask you some questions.

Of course you have to balance all this out. Don't be too attentive otherwise your constant questions and presence will eventually be annoying.

Oh, BTW do you have any pics of the Piranha at the shop?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

Noble said:


> guys, guys, guys,.....
> 
> There is no need for one liners.
> 
> ...


 Okay, not all girls respond to one-liners.

That's when I put plan B into effect. That's when I find out where the girl lives and I drive up and down her street all night -going past her house very, very slowly. Girls absolutely love it when you do that!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

> I drive up and down her street all night -going past her house very, very slowly. Girls absolutely love it when you do that!


Not nearly as much as their father's do.


----------

